# NSFW: Best of Model Mayhem



## Alpha

Dear friends,

I present to you a selection of some of my favorite photos that I've seen around Model Mayhem. These were so unforgettable, that I simply had to save them and share them. I hope that you enjoy them as much as I do.

And here are the winners, in order of worst (best) to best (worst). Enjoy.

Number One
I'll definitely have to give this pose a try during my next shoot.

Number Two
I don't quite understand this one, but somehow it really works.

Number Three
Boy do I love a good western.

Number Four
I will definitely have to give this a try some time. I hear she won the game.

Number Five
Really nice use of the wall here.

*Runner Up.* This one gets me every time.
The Frame

*THE GRAND PRIZE...*oddly enough goes to a photographer.
Fun


----------



## Battou

I really like the frame, dunno why but I do.


----------



## TATTRAT

3 scared me, I have not looked further...
ok 4( I looked further) not so much, 5 lucky wall.

Grand Prize, looks like a Reno 911 Character, I like it.


----------



## Battou

TATTRAT said:


> 3 scared me, I have not looked further...
> ok 4( I looked further) not so much, 5 lucky wall.
> 
> Grand Prize, looks like a Reno 911 Character, I like it.



Yeah, three had me a little spooked too, Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a big girl, but that cowboy thing is just wrong to me. Yeah I once made the mistake of googling "cowboy" images with the safe search off. That just makes anything cowboy insta wrong in my eyes.


----------



## jstuedle

I don't know. None of them really were done as well as I expected. I wasn't impressed with any of then at all.


----------



## nealjpage

I'm just amazed that they got the entirety of her body in the frame in #5.  I lesser photog would've cut off her feet!


----------



## Ls3D

Neeckid pinpong! I've got to talk a special someone into that 

-Shea


----------



## Battou

Ls3D said:


> Neeckid pinpong! I've got to talk a special someone into that
> 
> -Shea



Be prepared to partisipate, you will likely have better luck....and likely loose for several obvious reasons


----------



## dbrandon

That's some quality masking work in 'Funtography' :mrgreen:


----------



## Double H

The sad thing is at least a few people told those "models" their shots were really good. Let's hope Mr. Funtographer doesn't accept money for his fine work. uke-rig:


----------



## THORHAMMER

Mr. Funtographer !! hahahahahaa 

that guy looks like the guy from
 supertroopers


----------



## Alpha

Thank you for reviving this thread.


----------



## Rachelsne

lol at thast last one!


----------



## nealjpage

The "Fun"tographer makes me want to get into professional photography!


----------



## Emerana

omg that was so insanely funny!


----------



## KabeXTi

Grand Prize is awesome.


----------



## Alpha

This thread is so amazing it can't help being revived every few months.


----------



## Rhys

Can I say OMG what ghastly photos and ugly models?


----------



## maytay20

ummmm interesting.


----------



## Senor Hound

The scary thing is I know someone who looks JUST LIKE #2, and her husband is huge into guitars.  I'd be really freaked out if I didn't know neither one of them knew anything about computers.

*shudders*

BTW, I kind of like the girl dry-humping the wall.  I don't like the shot, but I'd take the girl any day.


----------



## Garbz

And every few months there's people who haven't seen it  I wonder which search term keeps bringing it back to life.


----------



## Senor Hound

Garbz said:


> And every few months there's people who haven't seen it  I wonder which search term keeps bringing it back to life.



I would guess NSFW.  It seems to get a lot more attention than other threads.


----------



## bace

This is the funniest thread i've ever seen on this board.

Well done.


----------

